# Is she dilated...uterine infection, LA-200 dosage?



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I just got this doe, so I'm still unfamiliar enough with her behaviors to be able to tell for sure what I'm looking at. Her due date is Tuesday, March 2nd, but I thought she might be going into labor last night. This morning, ligs are gone, so far as I can tell. She's hollowed out, udder is full. She's doing a lot of panting and yawning and some teeth grinding, mostly when she's lying down, as I think the babies are putting a lot of pressure on her.
She seemed so uncomfortable that I just did an internal check on her, but have never done it before, so not sure what I'm feeling for. I was able to get 2 fingers in as far as they would go, quite easily. So probably 3 inches. I THINK I may have felt the cervix, which I was able to put my fingers through easily. I'm assuming that means she's dilating but not quite there yet, as I can still feel the cervix. Does that sound right to you more experienced folks?
@happybleats @fivemoremiles @SalteyLove


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm that sounds like quite a bit of discomfort, maybe a bit too much for normal. I know you hate to torment her but I would try again, scrub up, lube and make your hand a pointed duck bill, all 5 fingers together at the tips and see if you can get all the way up to your wrist which would be through the cervix and see what you feel. If the cervix feels like a tight ring not dilated enough to put your hand through try some cervical massage. If you can get through, then carefully feel to determine which part of the kid is presenting. 

It may not be an emergency yet but I don't like the prolonged teeth grinding and yawning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Putting 3 fingers in is really not examining her. She may be in early labor or she may just be uncomfortable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like early labor to me as well. Some of my girls can be more drama queens during this time then others. Yawning and teeth grindng is often seen. 
Any goo at all yet?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. She has no discharge at all. I was able to find a diagram of a goat reproductive tract, and I did not go in near far enough to feel her cervix. She seems pretty calm right now, so I think I'll just wait a while and see what happens. I don't have anyone here to hold her for me, so it would be hard to have another feel, anyway. If she isn't progressing soon, I'll get someone to hold her for me and go in further for another feel.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, happy kidding.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, I just went out to check her. She got up, so I was able to feel for ligaments again. I was able to find them, though they are definitely soft. Still no discharge. Her due date isn't for another 2 days, so at this point, I am thinking I will just watch her, and as long as she seems ok, I won't worry about it too much.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

It dawned on me that some of the heavy breathing could be the start of a respiratory issue. I started monitoring her temp, and it was high Monday night and again this morning. I started her on penicillin Monday night, and was able to have the vet out tonight. Vet said there was definitely some noise in her lungs, and gave nuflor. I've got two more nuflor injections to give her. No real signs of imminent kidding yet.
I'm wondering about milk withdraw times for nuflor. I've found some old threads on here stating 120 hours. I know the slaughter withdraw time is really long. I forgot to ask the vet before she gave the shot, and now it's a little late.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I hope your girl feels better fast! I have never used that on my goats so can't answer that question but I was looking for an answer earlier today about milk withdrawal for something else and found a handy website. I don't know if they list that product specifically but you might give it a try: http://www.farad.org/WDIlookup/wdi_goats.html

I found that site via a Thrifty Homesteader blog post and she said that people need to be really careful because a lot of times if she finds that people quote the oral administration withdrawal time rather than the injection withdrawal time. One of her examples was a product that if given orally, milk withdrawal is 9 days but if given via injection, it will remain in the milk for up to six weeks. This doesn't answer your question but hopefully that site can help you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

farmerA said:


> I hope your girl feels better fast! I have never used that on my goats so can't answer that question but I was looking for an answer earlier today about milk withdrawal for something else and found a handy website. I don't know if they list that product specifically but you might give it a try: http://www.farad.org/WDIlookup/wdi_goats.html
> 
> I found that site via a Thrifty Homesteader blog post and she said that people need to be really careful because a lot of times if she finds that people quote the oral administration withdrawal time rather than the injection withdrawal time. One of her examples was a product that if given orally, milk withdrawal is 9 days but if given via injection, it will remain in the milk for up to six weeks. This doesn't answer your question but hopefully that site can help you.


Thanks for sharing! Looks like the recommended withdrawl time for florfenicol (active ingredient in nuflor) is 7 days, with the dosage she's receiving. I'll probably wait 10 days, just to be safe, before I start saving milk for us. Antibiotics are so tricky, especially for goats, when most of the time you're using them extra-label.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

You sound like me -- the couple of times I've had to give my does anything, I've exceeded the recommended withdrawal time just in case. I don't milk does for a couple of weeks after they've kidded anyway, personally.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

farmerA said:


> You sound like me -- the couple of times I've had to give my does anything, I've exceeded the recommended withdrawal time just in case. I don't milk does for a couple of weeks after they've kidded anyway, personally.


I'm thankful for antibiotics at times like these. I don't think I could have cleared this doe up with garlic and herbs. But antibiotic residues aren't something to play around with! 
Normally, I would be dam raising kids, but this goat doesn't have a current CAE test, so I'm pulling her kids to bottle raise them, just to be on the safe side. So I'll be milking her from day 1.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

I totally agree. I'm always herbs/garlic and natural route first when appropriate but there's definitely a time when antibiotics are the only answer. 

That makes sense on bottle raising the kids for sure. I hope you'll post photos of those sweet babies once they arrive. ♡


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

farmerA said:


> I totally agree. I'm always herbs/garlic and natural route first when appropriate but there's definitely a time when antibiotics are the only answer.
> 
> That makes sense on bottle raising the kids for sure. I hope you'll post photos of those sweet babies once they arrive. ♡


Oh, I'll be spamming you all with baby pictures, I'm sure!


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

Yay!!!! Baby goat spam is the best!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I feel that this goat (I'm calling her Priscilla) may be teetering on the edge of pregnancy toxemia, because of all the stress of being sick. She isn't completely off feed, but not eating like I'd like to see. I've been giving her some Magic. I know there are a bunch of recipes out there, but I didn't have ingredients for many of them. I did a mix of Karo syrup, molasses, and canola oil. Original recipe calls for corn oil, but I don't have it. I've mixed some oral CMPK into it a few times. I've been careful with that, as I understand it can burn their throat and put them further off their feed. Just wondering if anyone else has a recipe that might be even better. This one is giving her very runny poops, and she seems to not like it as much today. I'm in town this afternoon, so I can pick more things up. 
She's also getting B complex, banamine, and probiotics. I've been offering her molasses water, too, and she really likes that.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No modifications to offer, what you are doing is good. If you can find some evergreen/pine boughs to offer her then that can be a good option. And since you don't know her due date, I'd have some bread or other carbs on hand in case she really quits eating.


----------



## farmerA (Sep 4, 2019)

You're doing great. I don't recall the official recipe off the top of my head and can't find it on my phone at the moment but and one time I gave a dough a lovely mix of sweet potato, molasses and super dark stout beer. It feels like there was something else in there. That was specifically for goats that are down but it really helped stimulate her appetite and got her eating again.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks guys! I had forgotten about the dark beer...the store I stopped at was all sold out of dark beer. But I think I may be able to get some tomorrow. 
I'm going to try to get out in the woods and scavenge some greenery for Priscilla. She enjoys wandering around the yard and munching whatever she can find, but there isn't much out there right now, and she tires quickly and wants to go back to her pen to lie down. 
I did buy some chopped alfalfa for her. I wanted to get chafhaye, but apparently no-one around here carries it. My regular alfalfa that I feed to my other goats is pretty stemmy. They do fine on it, but she didn't seem to appreciate it as much. Last I was out there, she was at least nibbling the chopped stuff. 
Her babies have dropped even more, and she had some discharge today. I'm hoping she kids soon. I think she'll feel better once she's not carting around a big old load of kids.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This morning, I came in to see her chewing her cud, which delighted me. She ate quite a bit of the chopped alfalfa I had left out last night, and looks like she drank a little of the Magic I had left out, as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Glad she is still trucking along and eating! Keep her exercising, that's perfect.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Try canned pumpkin too they’ll usually gobble it up.
Glad she’s doing better eating though.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for the encouragement! Her respiratory symptoms are subsiding and I think she feels a little better, but she's still not eating with gusto. I reconfirmed her due date with her previous owner, and she is full term, so the vet and I agreed we should induce her. If all goes to plan (haha) she should be kidding this weekend. I think she will do better when she's no longer carrying kids. The vet checked her again, and said she was starting to dilate a little bit (I need to learn to do this), so she was probably going to kid soon, anyway. Hopefully, she will now have them when I'm here to help if need be.
I bought some Dyne, and I've replaced my Magic with that. She seems to like it better, and her poop isn't so runny now. I may give the pumpkin a try, too!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Actually you can add the dyne into the magic @AndersonRanch does this and it's helped her does. I hope the kidding goes well and we get to see gorgeous baby pics soon!
Best of luck


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Actually you can add the dyne into the magic @AndersonRanch does this and it's helped her does. I hope the kidding goes well and we get to see gorgeous baby pics soon!
> Best of luck


Thanks! I started out doing the Dyne and Magic mixed together, but her poop was like tar, and I think her insides were not feeling great. She seems to be doing better on just Dyne. I've still got my Magic mix, though, in case I need to add it back in


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s she doing?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

We got a buckling and a doeling! I'll post pics and more info soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> We got a buckling and a doeling! I'll post pics and more info soon.


Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY, congrats.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Too sweet, can’t wait to see them


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Here they are! It was a bit of a rough delivery, primarily because I've never had to go in and assist before...but I think I'll be better at it next time.  Both kids are active and taking the bottle. The lighter one is the doeling, the dark one the buckling. 
Sil is hanging in there. She is holding on to the placenta longer than I'd like, but it was starting to release more when I was just out there giving the kids their bottles. I gave her some banamine and preparation h rubbed on her backside, and having the pain managed has really perked her up. I've been milking her throughout the day to help stimulate contractions, and pasteurizing the colostrum to feed the kids. It is SO. MUCH. WORK! My hat goes off to all of you who do this regularly!
Sil still is just picking at her food, but at least she is picking. She is pooping frequently, so I know she has to at least be getting something. I hope that continuing to manage her pain levels will help her to feel like eating. She's got three different kinds of hay, feed, and whatever wild leafy stuff I could find in front of her, and she takes little nibbles of everything.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh they’re gorgeous! Great job on the assist, I’m sure it was nerve wracking to do, but you did it!
I’m glad she’s continuing to improve, that’s great. Keep it up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

This poor goat! Ended up with a uterine infection. The vet who had been treating her was on vacation, so I had to call around and find a different vet. They cleaned her uterus out, then started her on LA-200. I think the Nuflor was suppressing her appetite. She looked a little more perky for a few days and was eating a little better...still nowhere near normal...but last night, she was looking draggy again. The dosage the vet gave me for the LA-200 is 5ml. IM every 72 hours. This is for a 100-ish lb. goat, though I'm sure she weighs less than that now, since she is very thin from being off feed. As I've read through threads on here, I think that dosage may not be right. I don't have a relationship with this vet...she was simply the only one available when my goat had a 104.9 fever and looked like she was dying. My doe's temp. has consistently been below 103 ever since we began this new treatment, so I feel that the infection is at least not getting worse, although she obviously feels awful. I am just wondering if I need to call the vet back and discuss adjusting the dosage or...? I feel so sorry for this poor goat. She has been through the wringer.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I should add, I have been so busy with the kids that I haven't pursued some of the suggestions you all had shared for getting Sil to eat. I am going to try some canned pumpkin and dark beer today, to see if those will help. She had been nibbling hay, but last night, she wouldn't. The wild roses are leafing out here, so I cut some branches and offered those. She did eat several. She had not been drinking, so I offered warm electrolyte water, and she drank a good bit...I can tell that she just doesn't not feel well. I am giving daily probiotics and b-complex. I quit using the Dyne yesterday, as she was having very soft poops and I thought it might be bothering her. I drenched with molasses, instead, to still give her some energy. I have been giving vit. C powder, garlic powder, and herbs daily in a drench, but gave the vit. C and garlic a rest yesterday as, again, I thought they might be bothering her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’d do pen g for the infection 1cc per 20lbs twice a day for 5 days. It works well. (Same dose but once a day for the long lasting) LA 200 stings and is rough on the rumen.
You might want to check her FAMACHA for a worm bloom. Is she moping since you pulled the kids? That can drag her down too.
I’d also keep up the vitamin b it’ll help with her appetite and give probios in between pen g doses for tummy upset.
I hope she feels better!

EDIT: I just remembered...DO NOT give LA200 IM, it destroys muscle!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you change to penicillin, do it for 7-10 days. You want to make sure the infection is fully cleared up.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, poor Sil! Sending healing thoughts! Dry oaks leaves or white pine boughs maybe to entice her? Some spinach?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! I decided to switch her to penicillin. Tonight would have been her next dose of LA-200, and if it's really messing with her as badly as I think it might be, I decided it would be safer to switch. I'm willing to try anything at this point, as she's not going to make it if she continues as she has been. She did seem brighter this evening. Not eating much at all, but she has pooped and peed. I can't hear rumen sounds when I listen, but I'm going to keep on drenching with the dark beer, as that seemed to help. How often can I do that, and how much should I give each time? I'll keep her on the probiotics and b complex. Temp. was still good. She did nibble some grass this afternoon, which was encouraging. I forced her out of the barn to get some sunshine, and she actually stayed out of her own accord for a while. I would like to find some pine for her, but I will have to scout around. All our pine trees are too tall for me to reach the branches. I'll try to get out tomorrow and see what I can get for her. She refuses most foods unless they're hay or forage of some kind. She was eating crackers for a while, but quit on those. Seems like she'll eat something a few times, then decide she doesn't want it anymore.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> You might want to check her FAMACHA for a worm bloom. Is she moping since you pulled the kids? That can drag her down too.


Her FAMACHA is, thankfully, one of the few things that does look good. Thanks for the reminder!
I wondered about her moping over the kids...she doesn't seem too distressed that they aren't with her. She had never kidded before, so I think maybe she's not as upset over 'losing' her kids as some of my other does would be. Since the weather has been wet, the kids spend a lot of time in their temporary pen, which is right outside of her stall. She can see them, and does visit them when I turn her loose to wander around the barn and get some exercise. But she doesn't seem distraught over not having them with her


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No shame in taking a drive around with some pruners in hand and pruning evergreen boughs from the sides of rural roads!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> No shame in taking a drive around with some pruners in hand and pruning evergreen boughs from the sides of rural roads!


Good thought. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Goats like cypress limbs also, and the trees grow really fast. This fall I planted 3 of them just to use for goat browse. The trees are nearly my height already. I sometimes go to prune pine limbs along a stretch of railroad tracks about 6 miles from here. There is quite an abundant area, much like a thicket, of various sizes of pine trees without any houses or farms close by. I cut enough for a days ration each time I go. Stocking up enough for a couple of days didn't work out so well though. Mine would rather do without or half way pick over my offering than to eat pine that had lost it's just cut freshness.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Can I give banamine (I actually have a product called Prevail, but I think it's the same ingredients as banamine) while doing the beer drenches? I think she is in pain...grinding her teeth and heavy breathing. I know some painkillers and alcohol shouldn't be used together in people, but I'm not sure about goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Do you have the injectable Prevail or the paste?

Of course, Banamine is a fantastic idea to improve her appetite. I'm so sorry I didn't think to recommend it sooner. 

The injectable is 1mL per 100lbs subcutaneous. However, I don't have the answer about doing it at the same time as beer drenches.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

SalteyLove said:


> Do you have the injectable Prevail or the paste?
> 
> Of course, Banamine is a fantastic idea to improve her appetite. I'm so sorry I didn't think to recommend it sooner.
> 
> The injectable is 1mL per 100lbs subcutaneous. However, I don't have the answer about doing it at the same time as beer drenches.


It's injectable. Thanks for the dosage. Hoping someone will chime in on the possible beer interaction...don't want to create even more problems for the poor thing.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Wonder if @happybleats or @goathiker would know about doing Prevail painkiller and beer drenches together?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Banamine is like Advil, it’s a non-steroidal anti inflammatory. The warning is more for a narcoticS because of the sedation effect. I have given a dose of banamine with beer before with no bad effects.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Banamine is like Advil, it's a non-steroidal anti inflammatory. The warning is more for a narcoticS because of the sedation effect. I have given a dose of banamine with beer before with no bad effects.


Great! Thank you. I will give her a shot of that, then, and I hope it will help her feel more like eating.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..beer and banamine together is fine. ..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I actually have a product called Prevail, but I think it's the same ingredients as banamine


Yes its the same medication as Banamine.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If she seems to perk up a few hours after the injection, you could consider giving her half a dose every 12 hours just for 2 days and that may be more beneficial for her to get that rumen going and feel better. I'd stick with the full dosage for the first injection and wait 24 hours before any more.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the help. I gave the banamine about an hour and a half ago...hoping she'll eat at least a little something. I've got a variety of options in front of her. She had a bit of a snotty nose this morning. First time I've seen that in a couple weeks. I hope the pneumonia isn't coming back. Her temp was fine, 101.8 this morning, but now that she's got the banamine in her system, I may not notice a fever right away. I've still got the LA-200 if I have to start giving it again...but I would rather not.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thanks for all the help. I gave the banamine about an hour and a half ago...hoping she'll eat at least a little something. I've got a variety of options in front of her. She had a bit of a snotty nose this morning. First time I've seen that in a couple weeks. I hope the pneumonia isn't coming back. Her temp was fine, 101.8 this morning, but now that she's got the banamine in her system, I may not notice a fever right away. I've still got the LA-200 if I have to start giving it again...but I would rather not.


I'd personally would stick with the pen g. 
I seriously question any one who says give LA200 IM ...because it can destroy muscle tissue.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I'd personally would stick with the pen g.
> I seriously question any one who says give LA200 IM ...because it can destroy muscle tissue.


Yeah, I should have asked more questions. This vet freely admitted that she is not normally the one who treats goats. But she was the only one who could come out when I needed somebody, and I knew if I didn't get somebody out here who could clean Sil out, I would be in serious trouble. I am not sure how effective pen g is at treating pneumonia. That would be the only reason I would switch to something stronger, if I felt her respiratory issues were returning. She has eaten some, though, and looks very bright-eyed. Her nose looks clean, so I'm hoping the snot was just a chance thing. I'm cleaning her stall out again today, in case there are fumes or dust in there that may be affecting her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You’d want excede, nuflor or draxxin for pneumonia. They’re RX you can use Tylan 200 it’s OTC but not quite as good.
Pen g isn’t great for it sadly, but it is good for uterine infections. If she’s not showing symptoms you should be ok. Are you using shavings or straw? Shavings are much less dusty.
I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> You'd want excede, nuflor or draxxin for pneumonia. They're RX you can use Tylan 200 it's OTC but not quite as good.
> Pen g isn't great for it sadly, but it is good for uterine infections. If she's not showing symptoms you should be ok. Are you using shavings or straw? Shavings are much less dusty.
> I hope that helps a little.


Thanks! I may switch to shavings, just for her. I have been using hay as bedding, actually. It's cheaper to buy grass hay than to buy straw. I'm hoping the snotty nose was just because of urine in the bedding. It's dry now, so she'll hopefully be good. She did have snot again tonight, but just a little bit. 
She ate really well tonight! Pretty much cleaned up the foliage I gathered for her, then followed me into the back yard, where she grazed for probably 15 min. or more. I am so thankful! I'm just going to keep on with what I'm doing and pray and hope for a recovery.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Put PDZ under the bedding and it will really reduce urine odor. You can get it at TSC in the horse area. It really works well. Sprinkle a thin layer, then top with the shavings. Every day just scoop the wet spots with a dust pan resprinkle the PDZ, put more Shavings over the spot and you’re golden. Then once a week do a complete clean to get all the poo out.
I do this and it’s easy quick and works great.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Put PDZ under the bedding and it will really reduce urine odor. You can get it at TSC in the horse area. It really works well. Sprinkle a thin layer, then top with the shavings. Every day just scoop the wet spots with a dust pan resprinkle the PDZ, put more Shavings over the spot and you're golden. Then once a week do a complete clean to get all the poo out.
> I do this and it's easy quick and works great.


Thanks! I'll give it a shot!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Sending healing thoughts for Sil. :hug:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She was chewing her cud when I went out to give her the penicillin! Temp is still looking good. I'm hopeful.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

She's still eating! Temp has been normal every time I've checked today. Her nose has been clear, a little bit of watery stuff, but not the thick snot I'd been seeing before. She is definitely more alert and eager to walk around. The weather today was pretty chilly and damp, so she didn't go outside much, but did wander around the barn and chew on the corn broom.  It's getting harder to give her shots and drench her, which is always an encouraging sign. We're definitely not out of the woods yet, but I'm encouraged. She is clearly feeling better. I did give her .5 ml of banamine again today. I'll see if she looks like she needs it again tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope things continue to improve.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Phew! You've worked so hard for her. I hope she continues to improve today.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Well, tonight her temperature is up to 102.6, which is higher than it has been. That's not considered a high temperature, I know, and I figure her temperature may just be rising as her rumen function continues to increase. It was 102 this morning, and had been between 101.4 and 101.8 for the past week. She did pass quite a bit of pink and white puss like stuff when she peed tonight, so I know she's still cleaning out. I am concerned about the uterine infection flaring back up again. I will keep monitoring her temperature. Does anyone have suggestions of an antibiotic that might not be quite so hard on her system, if I do have to switch to something stronger than penicillin?
She is the happiest and most alert she has been since I bought her. She's marching around, complaining that she isn't getting the attention she deserves, so I think she's feeling much better.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Sounds like she’s on track. I’d just continue watching her. As long as the discharge doesn’t smell like rotting meat and just smells like a goat sanitary pad she’s ok.
All antibiotics are hard on the rumen. You might want to give her some crushed ginger And some probios inbetween doses. 
My Fleur liked ginger cookies so that’s a unhealthy option but it got ginger into her. (Kinda)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> Sounds like she's on track. I'd just continue watching her. As long as the discharge doesn't smell like rotting meat and just smells like a goat sanitary pad she's ok.
> All antibiotics are hard on the rumen. You might want to give her some crushed ginger And some probios inbetween doses.
> My Fleur liked ginger cookies so that's a unhealthy option but it got ginger into her. (Kinda)


Thanks! As long as her temp stays in the normal range and she keeps eating, I'm not going to worry too much. I have given her some ginger, along with probiotics and beer, garlic, and some herbs to help her respiratory system recover. I hadn't given the ginger so far today, but may add that back into her drench. I think something I was giving her was burning her mouth a bit, I figured it might be the ginger... I think I'm just nervous at this point, worrying that something else is going to pop up. She might really enjoy some ginger cookies as a treat! She gets excited about things that come in a package.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

BTW @GoofyGoat I bought some pdz and put it down in her stall tonight. I think it's going to be a real help in keeping things fresh, so thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

And I just realized the errors I made in my above post regarding her temp and corrected them. Sil was trying to lick my face while I was typing, so I guess I wasn't too focused on what I was writing.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Sil doing?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Sil doing?


Thanks for asking! I was just thinking I should give an update. She is doing well! No fever, eating, getting her energy back. She'll be on penicillin for a few more days, but I think she's definitely feeling much better.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Yay! So glad for you and her!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear, good work.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Here are some photos from yesterday. Sil likes walking around the yard and grazing. She also thinks she should be allowed to come into the house. She's skinny, but if she keeps on eating, she should be ok!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is a cutie! 💜


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, look at her cute face.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

How is Sil doing now?


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> How is Sil doing now?


Thanks for asking! By and large, I feel like she's doing well! She's putting on some weight and she seems very chipper. I'm going to try to get her biosecurity tests done soon so I can hopefully get her out on pasture with the rest of the herd. 
She is dealing with something weird in her udder. Her milk just never really came in on one side of her udder. She had so many health issues going on that I wasn't really surprised, and in fact, I thought she might just go dry and not produce any milk at all. She is actually producing, though not nearly as much as she would under ordinary circumstances. I've been massaging that side of her udder and milking it out 2x a day, and the production is increasing in that side, but I think she has mastitis or something going on in there. My mastitis test shows an elevated somatic cell count in that side. So I guess I'm going to try some udder infusions and see if I can get that cleared up.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for the update. Good to hear she is gaining weight, but too bad she is struggling with another issue. You are a very patient and caring goat mom. Hats off to you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just wanted to update on Sil:
She is milking almost 3/4 of a gallon a day! For what she's been through, I think that's pretty impressive. I really like her udder. It milks down the flattest of all my FFs so far. The side that wasn't giving much milk is gradually increasing in output. Her udder is looking more even each week. I won't keep her in milk for a full 10 months. I want her to have plenty of time off after she is rebred in the fall. But as long as her condition continues to improve, I'll keep milking and see if I can get her udder evened out the rest of the way.
For the mastitis, which was never really nasty, just persistent, I ended up not doing antibiotics at all. I hated to hit her with even MORE antibiotics. I ordered some Mastoblast and started her on that, gave garlic and vit. C. Mixed up an udder balm out of Bag Balm, tea tree oil and peppermint oil to massage on her udder. The last several CMT tests have looked good. 
Her milk is delicious! She is such a sweet, easy-going, curious goat. I really love her personality. 
I'll try to get some updated pictures to share. She still looks scruffy, but much happier than she did. The vet at one point told me she had a 50/50 chance of survival, and that was before she really got bad with the rumen issues. Everyone has been praying for and asking about my 'mama goat'. It is the sweetest thing, and I do believe all the prayers have had as much to do with her recovery as any work I did. You all have been so helpful and supportive, too, and I've learned so much on here that has enabled me to do what I've done with her. Thank you all!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

What a great update! I am so happy to hear Sil is doing so well! Pictures would be nice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Wonderful update!! Go Sil!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I did a quick read through..wow you and Sil have been through it. A few ideas..nuflor is great for both UTI and URI. So anytime you're dealing with both..that would be my choice. Also La200 as stated is hard on the tummy and giving IM is hard on the muscle but also if given needs to be daily not every other day. Most long acting meds are not long acting with goats with a few exceptions. All in all you did an amazing job getting Sil though a hard patch!! Good job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I did a quick read through..wow you and Sil have been through it. A few ideas..nuflor is great for both UTI and URI. So anytime you're dealing with both..that would be my choice. Also La200 as stated is hard on the tummy and giving IM is hard on the muscle but also if given needs to be daily not every other day. Most long acting meds are not long acting with goats with a few exceptions. All in all you did an amazing job getting Sil though a hard patch!! Good job.


Thanks for the response! This was the first time I've ever had to use anything other than penicillin in my goats. I should have done more research, but I was so busy I wasn't thinking quite straight. Thankfully, we made it through and I have more knowledge for next time. Interestingly, my mom was googling the side effects of nuflor, and apparently, it can suppress appetite. I don't know that it will affect every goat that way, but in retrospect, I feel that Sil's appetite did decrease even more after starting the nuflor. So I'll try to bear that in mind if I have to use it again!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Interestingly, my mom was googling the side effects of nuflor, and apparently, it can suppress appetite. I don't know that it will affect every goat that way, but in retrospect, I feel that Sil's appetite did decrease even more after starting the nuflor.



I have never noticed Nuflor affecting appetite but usually the goat needing it is not eating well any way due to not feeling well..so who knows for sure. But sure kicks the infection. Glad Sil is doing better!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I give banamine as needed and it helps boost appetite and makes them feel better.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> I give banamine as needed and it helps boost appetite and makes them feel better.


Yes! I was finally able to get a full bottle from the vet, and I gave that several times.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just don’t over do it, given too long every day can cause other issues.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Just don’t over do it, given too long every day can cause other issues.


Yes! I know it can cause digestive issues...ulcers? It would be terrible to fix one problem only to create another.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just thought you all might like to see some updated photos of Sil.
She is finally starting to look sleek and shiny. She had a long bout with mites, and I've had an awful time with them, since her immune system was probably about down to zero after all the issues she's had. I think (hope) they're about cleared up now.
I'm drying her off early, to let her rest before she starts milking again next year. She ended up milking a little over a gallon at her peak. She's down to milking about 2 quarts once a day now, and I think I will be able to stop milking altogether within a few weeks. Her udder never did fully even out, but I'm hoping to get it more even on her next freshening. She started her heat cycle on the 13th, and I am planning to breed her in late October.
I think she is happy. She is still very laid back and calm, but she has begun to show a little spunk from time to time. Even though her daughter, Sunday, was a bottle baby and Sil never really bonded with her as she would if she'd nursed her, the two of them hang out a lot in the pasture. They are pretty cute together.
I want to thank everyone who gave input to help save her. I really think I might have lost her if it hadn't been for lots of prayers and the information on this forum! I'm planning and hoping for an easy and happy kidding season next year!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks great!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sil is looking really good. You did a good job. I am sure next season will go well for her


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Way to go Sil and Caileigh Jane Smith. Fingers crossed for an easy and uneventful kidding season next year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good. 😀


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Great job! She looks so good! I am happy for her and you!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! I am so grateful for all the wonderful people here on this forum.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Thanks for sharing! Looks like the recommended withdrawl time for florfenicol (active ingredient in nuflor) is 7 days, with the dosage she's receiving. I'll probably wait 10 days, just to be safe, before I start saving milk for us. Antibiotics are so tricky, especially for goats, when most of the time you're using them extra-label.


As long as the vet k ew she is due to kid a d gave it. I would not be worried about it. You do not want the first several days of milk anyway because it is colostrummy milk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome, we are glad to help.


----------

